# مقاطع فديو رائعه لبعض انظمة السيارات



## علي عباس جاسم (29 مارس 2008)

علي عباس جاسم عراق ميكاترونيكس

السلام عليكم 

ارجو مشاهدة المقاطع التصويرية لبعض انظمة السيارات لمن يحب المشاهدة والتطلع لمثل هذه الاشياء علما اني اعلم ان بعضها هو ليش من اختصاص الميكاترونيكس ولكن لربما مشاهدة شي معيين تولد افكار جميله بجانب اخر 


مع الشكر والتقدير 


http://www.cdxglobal.com/resources/video.html

:1::1::1::1::1::1::1:


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (1 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا... موضوع ممتع و مفيد


----------

